# Nap 50's and anti eostregen



## jonno73 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was thinking of starting a course of nap 50's and wanted to ask for advice on how many to take.I know that they are strong on the liver and I have got some milk thistle and would I need to take anti eostregen tablets with them cuz of bitch tits,been told that I dont need these but want to make sure before I start course


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

50mg a day is more than enough for beginners, and i wouldnt think ud need to take anti eostrogen tabs with em unless u experience gyno on dem


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

50mg is more than a nuff, is a pain but what i used to do when i was on em was split the tablets in half, and take half a tab mid morning, and the other half mid afternoon.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

id jus take the full 50mg bout 1-2 hours before workout 

alot of people against oxys on ere but i stand by them all the way, great stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Jay-T said:


> id jus take the full 50mg bout 1-2 hours before workout


 I would also do this.

Personally 50mg dbol is too much for me, blood pressure increase and feeling rubbish follows quickly.

Anti-e i would start with 10mg nolva if you think you may get bitch tits and increase to 20mg if nipples start feeling poorly.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know a few lads taking nap 50, they split the tablet in half and take half in the morn and the other half in the afternoon. I would say only stay on the course for 3-5weeks as its hard on the liver. They cause alot of pain while on them.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I use to take 2 tabs a day for 4 weeks when on a cycle. That was after I had done about 2 years on other gear. Always get your bloods done. Wouldn't recommend it as a beginners cycle. You should get good strength and size gains (if following a correct diet). Be aware of not going crazy on the weights when on naps as you can injure your tendons and ligaments as suddenly you are lifting a lot heavier and they need more time to adjust.It will also raise your blood pressure, I got carpol tunnel as a result but it dissapeared when I stopped taking it. I also did well on the injectable form but don't think you can get that any more. I never had any problems with eostregen during my cycles but always had a good long PCT course after each cycle.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

Simon01 said:


> They cause alot of pain while on them.


BS, why would you post that?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I've taken 150mg a day before . Although acne was hurrendous! 50mg should do you fine.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Drop it an hour before gym and have a excellent workout.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Drop it an hour before gym and have a excellent workout.


Yeah it's a shame. They are awesome but my body just doesn't like them!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Goose said:


> Yeah it's a shame. They are awesome but my body just doesn't like them!


Have you tired something like OxyTest? I have OxyTest 150 and it's made up of "50mg Oxymeth/50mg Test Prop/50mg Test Base". 1ml pre workout is great but 2ml is fcking excellent!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Con said:


> I would also do this.
> 
> Personally 50mg dbol is too much for me, blood pressure increase and feeling rubbish follows quickly.
> 
> Anti-e i would start with 10mg nolva if you think you may get bitch tits and increase to 20mg if nipples start feeling poorly.


 iVE BEEN USING THESE AND MY NIPPLES ARE ITCHING LIKE MAD:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Jay-T said:


> BS, why would you post that?


 He may mean low back pumps?

FFS you guys must be the supermen of dbol taking or your just taking fake ****, i take 50mg for a week balloon up 10lb of water, my head doubles in size and my blood pressure flys up:cursing:

My first cycle had 25mg anabols and those transformed my physique.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

not to sound stupid but are nap 50's aka anidrol?


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Are basically a 50mg dianabol tablets


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

Con said:


> He may mean low back pumps?


i have back pumps but i wouldnt say ive experienced "pain" on oxy :confused1:


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

oh my, 'nap 50' horror again :lol:

if 'nap 50' stands for naposim (dianabol, dbol) then dont take nolva with it, take ai like aromasin or adex if you get something gynolike

if however 'nap 50' is for anapolon (oxymetholone, oxy) you will need nolva or better toremifen case of gyno


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Half the replies on this thread are referring to dianabol and half to oxymeth. It would help if the op stated which of the two he's using. :confused1:

I assume he's talking about oxys


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

7i7 said:


> oh my, 'nap 50' horror again :lol:
> 
> if 'nap 50' stands for naposim (dianabol, dbol) then dont take nolva with it, take ai like aromasin or adex if you get something gynolike
> 
> if however 'nap 50' is for anapolon (oxymetholone, oxy) you will need nolva or better toremifen case of gyno


You just beat me to it mate. I'm sure half the time guys buy tablets and they don't actually know which drug they're using.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

i just realised some were not all talkin bout same thing, i was chattin bout oxy all way through lol


----------

